# I don't think these are tiger barbs...



## MySmallZoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Long story short; I ended up with a tank that came with existing tenants. 
At first I thought they were tiger barbs, but after a bit of a gander through some aquarium shops, I'm not completely convinced anymore. 
Can anyone identify this species?


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Fiveband barb, Desmopuntius pentazona

http://www.fishbase.ca/summary/12143


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes Pentazona Barbs

They are a bit longer and slender than Tiger Barbs and have 5 vertical bars instead of 4 for Tiger Barbs (Tetrazona).

They generally do not bother other community tank residents like Tiger Barbs would 

I have always preferred the Pentazona over the Tetrazona


----------



## MySmallZoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you both for the replies!


----------

